# Nokia Sports Tracker - wer benutzt ihn? Die IBC-Gruppe



## karkas (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

benutzt jemand von euch den Nokia Sport Tracker?
Das ist eine Aplikation für Nokia Handys, die per GPS eure Fahrt aufzeichnet inkl Höhenprofil und allem Drum und Dran. Ist kostenlos und absolut zu empfehlen 

infos gibts hier: http://sportstracker.nokia.com/


Ich habe mal eine Gruppe für das IBC gegründet.
Nennt sich: IBC - mtb-news.de


----------



## JDEM (31. Januar 2009)

Hab ich eigentlich während jeder Fahrt am laufen und ist wirklich nützlich, dann am Ende noch als .kml exportieren und bei Google Earth anschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenAmApple (1. Februar 2009)

Wo befindet sich Euer Handy während der Fahrt? Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mein E66 einzusetzen, frag mich aber, wo ich das Handy hinpacken soll? In der Jackentasche wird der GPS-Empfang wohl eher mau sein, oder?


----------



## escezet (1. Februar 2009)

kann man die aufgezeichneten Touren auf wieder aufs Handy laden und abfahren ähnlich wie bei einem Garmin? bekomme die Woche ein Nokia 5800xm welches auch über gps verfügt


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Februar 2009)

hab das auch zuerst mit dem sportstracker (sony) gemacht

bin jetzt auf das kostenlose java programm trekbuddy umgestiegen

arbeitet besser und genauer (mit der gps antenne des handys)

da kann mann sogar kostenlose karten intregieren

ist dann wirklich ein kleines navi

kann ich nur empfehlen

die auswertung der dataien mit sportstrack (trainingstagebuch inc googleearth ansicht) 

oder google earth selber


----------



## Milass (3. Februar 2009)

hey, nutze den sports tracker auch schon seit ca 1 em jahr, spitze teil


----------



## escezet (3. Februar 2009)

@milass muss man dazu 69 für die nutzung der nokia software zahlen oder ist das ein extra programm. Wenn nicht zieh ich mir lieber ne drittanwendung drauf die zudem noch topo-karten verarbeiten kann


----------



## jupp360 (5. Februar 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> @milass muss man dazu 69â¬ fÃ¼r die nutzung der nokia software zahlen oder ist das ein extra programm. Wenn nicht zieh ich mir lieber ne drittanwendung drauf die zudem noch topo-karten verarbeiten kann



Sportstracker funktioniert auch ohne die Karten und ist kostenlos.

Wie kann man ein NOKIA Handy am Lenker befestigen ?

Ich Ã¼berlege gerade mir ein Handy an den Lenker zu schnallen mit Sportstracker druaf (zeigt ja auch Geschwindikeit, etc. an) und gut.

Klar ist das Handy grÃ¶Ãer und schwerer als ein Bike Computer aber bei meinen AusflÃ¼gen habe ich eh immer ein Handy dabei fÃ¼r NotfÃ¤lle.

EDIT:
Habe welche in der Bucht gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhalter-Ha...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Sieht allerdings nicht sehr schÃ¶n aus ....


----------



## escezet (5. Februar 2009)

hmm, das Programm ansich ist gut. Es bietet sogar die unterstützung von pulsmessung nur braucht man dazu einen gurt von polar mit bluetooth den es noch gar nicht gibt. Find ich schade und hoffe das dass gute Stück noch rauskommt dann wäre es einen gute Kombilösung. Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage wie man das Hndy sicher verstaut denn in der Tasche meiner Jacke hat es keinen Sattelitenkontakt mehr


----------



## jupp360 (5. Februar 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> .....Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage wie man das Hndy sicher verstaut denn in der Tasche meiner Jacke hat es keinen Sattelitenkontakt mehr



Mit einem Fahrradhalter wie oben gepostet ... allerdings nicht sonderlich schön. Aber für alle die sowieso ein Handy dabei haben eine Möglichkeit Gewicht zu sparen (Bike Computer weglassen ).


----------



## escezet (5. Februar 2009)

leider nicht für das 5800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergischer 1971 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi!

Benutze den Sportstracker auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Funktioniert klasse. Habe das Gerät in der Rückentasche. Vorsichtshalber verpackt in einer Plastiktüte als Schutz gegen Schweiß oder plötzlich einsetzenden Regen. 

Pulsmesser wäre auch klasse, allerdings bringt einen die Rückentaschenlösung nicht weiter...

Gruß
holger


----------



## masterali (29. März 2009)

ich hab ihn heut das erstmal auf en 5800 benutzt. klasse tool wie ich finde. Nur habe ich zwei Fragen:

Was hats mit den Rundenzeiten auf sich die anscheinend selbstständig erstellt werden obwohl ich keine runden sondern ne tour fahre?

Ist es irgendwie die gesamthöhenmeter einer tour anzeigen zu lassen?

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## doubledeee (16. April 2009)

Ich hab einen Halter fürs Auto gefunden, für den es auch eine Interessante Halterung fürs Bike gibt. Sieht meiner Meinung nach gut aus, habs allerdings nicht live gesehen bisher und kann dazu nichts sagen. Ich wollte hier schauen ob jemand genau diesen Halter hat und ob er was taugt und bin auf der Suche auf diesen Threat gestoßen 
Den Halter fürs Bike alleine hab ich nicht gefunden, nur im Zusammenhang mit dem KFZ-Halter
http://cgi.ebay.de/Handyhalter-Hand...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1307

Edit: Vergessen dazuzuschreiben, vom Fahrradhalter existiert da nur ein Bild, kein Preis und er ist auch nicht vom Verkäufer extra angeboten, es heißt lediglich "gleich dazuordern". Störend finde ich auch dass man offensichtlich darauf das Handy nur längs befestigen kann.

Gruß
deee


----------



## oneoone (20. April 2009)

Hi Leute, welche Handy würdet ihr denn dafür empfehlen .. 
denke was kleines wäre schick, welche geräte benutzt ihr denn ??


----------



## 2takter200 (19. Mai 2009)

masterali schrieb:


> ich hab ihn heut das erstmal auf en 5800 benutzt. klasse tool wie ich finde. Nur habe ich zwei Fragen:
> 
> Was hats mit den Rundenzeiten auf sich die anscheinend selbstständig erstellt werden obwohl ich keine runden sondern ne tour fahre?
> 
> ...



hi 

ich benutze ebenfalls ein nokia 5800 xm.
funzt wunderbar.
nun habe ich eine frage gibt es ein kostengüstiges karten material für den für das 5800 xm.ich möchte das handy auch als navi für den pkw nutzen.
und es sollte kompatibel sein mit dem sports tracker.
danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## ewood (20. Mai 2009)

ich benutze das n78 und bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich angetan von der Funktion, sowohl Gerät, als auch die Software.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbart88 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich benutzte den Tracker auch, echt ein geiles Teil.
Hab ein Nokia n82, mit dem geht es eigentlich echt gut, mach halt das 
Handy in aussentasche von meinem Rucksack, das ist der Empfang gut.


----------



## chiruurk (5. Juni 2009)

hi zusammen, leider bin ich zu doof, bilder anzuhängen...aber aus dieser tasche http://www.louis.de/_301aedb1d7264d...t_total=59&anzeige=0&page=4&artnr_gr=10025497 ,
etwas klettband und schaumstoff, kann man sich eine spitzenhalterung fürs handy/navi für den vorbau basteln! wenn mir wer verrät wie man bilder anhängt, zeig ichs auch gern 
mfg

...habs gefunden
also bitteschön (quali der bilder is mies, sry)

die tasche hat ne relativ stabile bodenplatte aus plastik, einfach it nem teppichmesser einschneiden und klettbänder durchziehen, das innenleben mit schaumstoff auspolstern und fertig! 
viel spaß und auf den weg schauen nicht vergessen


----------



## Hoerni (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich nutze das Nokia E71, eine Art Blackberry - ich habe das Problem, dass der Sprortstracker noch NIE eine Tour richtig aufgezeichnet hat! Will sagen: die Distanz ist immer zu niedrig. 

Das Telefon befindet isch immer in einer Bein-Hosentasche oder meiner Trikot Rückentasche, ohne eine extra Hülle zu verwenden.

Mein Problem mag daran liegen, dass das Gerät nicht immer Satellitenkontakt hat und zwischenzeitlich aussteigt. Nur verfügt das E71 noch über eine Standardlösung zur STreckenmessung, die jedoch nicht über eine Kartenaufzeichnung verfügt; Angabe nur Strecke, Zeit, Speed. Dieses Feature funktioniert jedoch! Ich kann beide Applikationen parallel (natürlich auf cem gleichen Gerät) laufen lassen - Sportstracker falsch, andere GPS Anwendung richtig!

Kennt jemand vorn Euch dieses Problem? Ich werde nicht daraus schlau und würde liebend gerne meine Strecken vollständig aufzeichnen und bei Google Earth einmal ansehen...

Danke vielmals für Eure Hilfe,

Hörni


----------



## ghost_z (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da Nokia N80, das ja eigentlich kein GPS hat. schnell einen externen GPS Empfänger dazu gekauft, und nun funktionierts.

Hab das Programm auch bei jeder fahrt laufen,
Beim Rennrad auf dem Lenker und beim MTB-en in der Trikot-tasche..

hab von der Trikottasche auch genügend empfang...
Eigentlich so gut wie voll..
Aber Externes GPS geht auch besser als das integrierte...

Find das Programm echt super...
Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt, bzw, was mir fehlt ist, dass das ding anzeigt, wie vile höhenmeter ich insgesamt gefahren bin..

aber sons.. ein super Programm...


----------



## marcx (15. Juli 2009)

Trikottasche reicht also? Das ist schön!

Werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren mit meinem E66 mit integriertem GPS sowie mit ner Bluetooth Maus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2009)

Hoerni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich nutze das Nokia E71, eine Art Blackberry - ich habe das Problem, dass der Sprortstracker noch NIE eine Tour richtig aufgezeichnet hat! Will sagen: die Distanz ist immer zu niedrig.
> 
> ...



besser spät als nie: schau mal, welche Version von Sportstracker installiert ist. Ich hatte das selbe Problem, auf der Sportstracker-Seite gibts seit ner weile ein Update und im changelog steht genau das Problem als gelöst drin (und es ist auch wirklich gelöst 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sascha2 (17. Juli 2009)

Hoi,

ich habe gerade den Sportstracker ausprobiert.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es gut aus.
Mal sehen, ob im Wald immer noch funkt.

Ich nutze es nicht zur Navigation, sondern zur Online-Verfolgung.

Hat jemand eine Übersicht zu den Kosten.

Die Nutzung von GPS ist offensichtlich kostenlos. 


Eine Frage bleibt offen:

Sendet das Telefon (E71) die GPS-Daten an sportstracker.nokia.com 
oder wird mein Telefon geortet?

Beim senden fallen weitere Kosten an, beim orten wohl eher nicht.

gruß und danke,
Sascha


----------



## Bergischer 1971 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du es so einstellen, dass die Daten live ins Web übertragen werden, d.h. man könnte auf der Sportstracker Seite Deine Route online verfolgen. Dabei fallen natürlich Daten an, die über das Mobilfunknetz übertragen werden. Sollte man aber vielleicht nur machen, wenn man eine Datenflatrate fürs Handy hat..., ansonsten läßt man diesen Menupunkt einfach abgeschaltet.
Außerdem wird bei bestehender Datenverbindung auch Energie vom Akku verbraucht, was wiederum Deine mögliche Nutzungsdauer verringert (wobei das E71 einen 1500 mAh Akku hat) - die Tagestour wird dann vielleicht etwas knapp ;-)

Ansonsten kann man die Daten ja _nach_ der Tour per WLAN in des Web hochladen.

Viel Spaß damit!
Gruß
holger


----------



## sascha2 (17. Juli 2009)

im Wald bleibts dunkel.


----------



## ghost_z (18. Juli 2009)

Naja..
mit meinem Externen GPS empfänger hab ich keine Probleme im wald..

hab da meistens voll empfang..
oder zumindest ausreichend.

mit dem eingebauten von einem bekannten, das ich mal zu testzwecken nutzte, war ich auch nicht so zu frieden..

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napsterr (10. August 2009)

ich habs immer in meienr hosentasche (baggies).
der empfang ist ok, aber hat sehr viele schwankungen.


teilweise werden werte falsch gesetzt... (max höhe wird angezeigt bei ner tanke... wobei ich danach nochmal paar meter höher war... um einiges)


max. kmh oft falsch... bin schon mit 75kmh gefahren  .... laut ST... dabei war mein maximum 58.8kmh


starke schwankungen bei der geschwindigkeit... 14-24-17-33-28-13-22-30-27.... so fahre ich ganz bestimmt nicht auf gerader strecke
naja usw... gps schön und gut. aber ein normales tacho muss für die reine geschwindigkit auf jeden fall her... zur streckenanalyse reicht es trotzdem.


----------



## erbse6363 (18. August 2009)

Servus Euch allen.

Habe heute das erste Mal eine Tour mit dem Programm, bzw. Handy aufgezeichnet.

Kann mir einer von Euch erklären, wie ich die Trackdaten in das Trainingsprogramm "Sport Tracks" übernehmen kann, bzw. wie bringe ich die in eine digitale Kompass-Karte. Hat bei mir irgendwie nicht geklappt. 

Bei meinem Nokia N 96 musste ich übrigens für eine längere Tour, bei der ich nebenbei noch Musik gehört habe innerhalb von 5 Stunden zweimal den Akku wechseln. Liegt aber vermutlich am Handy, bzw. an den schwachen Akkus des N96.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Affenmensch (26. März 2010)

Servus!



Hab jetzt auch Sports Tracker auf meinem Samsung i8910HD. Funktioniert super, kostet nichtmal besonders viel Akku!

Problem:
Habe die Daten ausgewertet über http://utrack.crempa.net/. Sieht alles gut aus, bis auf den Wert "Total Climbing". Angeblich habe ich über 1000 Höhenmeter in 2 Stunden gefahren. Schön wärs, aber so fit bin ich dann doch nicht. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Wert korrigieren kann?

Grüße


----------



## eberleko (26. März 2010)

ja, dann zeig doch dein track
kannst ja auch versuchen woanders hochzuladen


----------



## ml-55 (7. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen, ich weck mal den thread wieder auf - hab ein nokia E7 und suche nach einer Möglichkeit, das am Rad anzubringen. Klemmhalter hab ich bei Ebay schon gefunden aber ich trau denen nicht wenn man damit über wurzeln rattert. gibt es da mittlerweile was? ggf. soger mit wasserdichter Tasche?


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo !
Ja ich bin am überlegen,ob ich mir ein Nokia Handy mit navi anschaffe. Ich habe irgendwo schon mal ne selbstgebaute halterung fürn vobau gesehen. Auch mit einer passenden Tasche und schaumkissen drunter,dass ganze mit Kabelbinder oder Klettschlaufen zubinden,sah alles recht passabel und vernünftig aus.


----------



## ml-55 (18. Mai 2011)

kann das Nokia sehr empfehlen - wenn man keine Spielereien und Sternengucker apps bracuht...
hab mal testweise ne Motorradhalterung bestellt gehabt - die ist aber VIEL zu groß gewesen.
Werd mal gucken ob ich die Nokiatasche hier in der Gegend finde...


----------



## Michael1989 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe hier bei Youtube ein Video gefunden,wo ich nicht genau weiß,um welche Halterung handelt...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dwEKYgiaRw"]YouTube        - Fahrradhalterung Herbert Richter fÃ¼r Nokia 5800 Xpress Music[/nomedia]
Ob die was taugt.??? Naja ich bin auch eher an einen eigenbau hinterher,wenn da was kaputt geht kann ich mir die schuld geben.


----------



## eXup (16. Juli 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> ...hab ein nokia E7 und suche nach einer Möglichkeit, das am Rad anzubringen. ... gibt es da mittlerweile was? ggf. soger mit wasserdichter Tasche?



Hi,

das Ding hat sich bislang mit Nokia E7, N8, E6 und C5-03 bewährt, auch bei Regen.
Unter das Handy passt auch noch das hier in die Tasche. Damit wird dann auch die Akkulaufzeit sehr akzeptabel.

HTH
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (18. Juli 2011)

danke für den tipp, die nokia navi Tasche fürs Fahrrad hatte ich auch schon - ging gleich wieder zurück. baumelt und wackelt rum, lässt sich nirgends ordentlich befestigen.
Hama war auch nix, das was mir jetzt einigermaßen ok vorkommt ist der Fahrradhalter von Navitech. Den empfehle ich auch anderen Nutzern weiter.


----------



## eXup (18. Juli 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp, die nokia navi Tasche fürs Fahrrad ... baumelt und wackelt rum, lässt sich nirgends ordentlich befestigen.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, das Ding sitzt sehr stabil an meinem Ransom.
Ich versuche nachher mal ein oder zwei Fotos zu machen.

VG
Jürgen


----------



## eXup (19. Juli 2011)

Hier ein paar Fotos:




 

 

 




VG
Jürgen


----------



## ml-55 (20. Juli 2011)

bin mal gespannt wann der vordere Riemen durchgescheuert ist... Aber wenn Du damit klarkommst ist doch prima! Danke für die Bilder und frohe Fahrt!


----------



## eXup (20. Juli 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wann der vordere Riemen durchgescheuert ist...




Grobe Schätzung: In 12-13 Jahren.
Dann habe ich aber sicher das Geld für eine neue Tasche zusammen. 

Danke für die Wünsche, Dir ebenfalls.

VG
Jürgen


----------



## GTTF3 (5. April 2012)

Hallo schön das das Thema wieder auflebt! Habe auch den ST laufen, alternativ habe ich Trackspace am laufen! habe auch den Bluetooth Gurt bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden! Für den Vorbau einen Tipp Kabelschellen diese grauen Klippdinger für Kabelrohre aus dem Baumarkt 2 für die Lenkerstange einen dicken für den Vorbau sitzt bombenfest alles an eine Kunstoff oder Alluplatte geschraubt und Handy mit Klettband drauf Leicht und hällt wenns regnet oder härter wird habe ich ein Armorcase bei ebay ersteigert etwas dick dafür total robust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2012)

ich benutze den sportstracker (ist wohl nun von nokia losgeloest).
da ich ihn aber nur zum tracken benutze, ist das handy immer sicher im trikot


----------



## GTTF3 (19. März 2015)

Möchte den Sports Tracker wieder mal ins Gedächtnis rufen! Nutze den soweit für alles! 

Das System ist für alle gängigen Systeme wie Android Windows oder OS zu bekommen! 

Leider ist der Support nur schwer zu erreichen und kein Forum in deutsch!

Nun haben die auch einen Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensor raus gebracht!  Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht auf die Reihe entweder geht das eine oder das andere?! 

Vielleicht nutzt das auch einer von euch?


----------



## GTTF3 (20. März 2015)

Füralle Interessierten hier eine deutsche Beschreibung zum Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensor

http://shop.sports-tracker.com/speed-and-cadence.html

ich habe es zwar bis jetzt noch nicht hin bekommen das er mir beides anzeigt aber mal sehen!


----------



## GTTF3 (30. März 2015)

Info!
Sollte ihr mit dem Gedanken den Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensor zu kaufen prüft zuvor ob eire Firmware auf dem Handy dazu in der Lage ist! Ich musste mein Android 4.4.2 gegen Cyanogen 11 austauschen aber nun geht es! Entscheidend ist auch der Hersteller Samsung hat offensichtlich Fehler beim Bluetooth 4.0 gamacht!


----------

